# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Spermiogrami... 3. dio

## terka

Da li neko ima iskustva sa:
-Preparatom Proxeed
-biljkom piskavicom
-sirupom Galitifen

Da li je br od 48 mil (ukupno 172 mil na celu kolicinu) i 25 % PROGRESIVNO POKRETNIH  dovoljan za prirodnu oplodnju?

Hvala unapred!

----------


## bibai

Da li se nalaz spermiograma sa VV zaista čeka mjesec dana? :shock:

----------


## laky

da minimalno 25 dana jer 21 dan nesto promatraju.

----------


## Ginger

a kaj to promatraju 21? čisto me zanima?
pa svi pocrkaju u tom roku ako nisu zamrznuti...
a opet, ako su zamrznuti, onda to nije prava slika...

----------


## laky

a neznam  :? 
tako su meni dali objasnjenje ...a i bez objasnjenja gore nam je raditi spermiogram jer smo gore u postupku

----------


## Sandrij2

> Da li neko ima iskustva sa: 
> -Preparatom Proxeed 
> -biljkom piskavicom 
> -sirupom Galitifen 
> 
> Da li je br od 48 mil (ukupno 172 mil na celu kolicinu) i 25 % PROGRESIVNO POKRETNIH dovoljan za prirodnu oplodnju? 
> 
> Hvala unapred!


Evo, citiram samu sebe s prve stranice:




> Ma ja vjerujem u čuda.... Mi smo 1.put došli do trudnoće 3 tjedna nakon spermiograma s 4% progresivnih i 3% pokretnih u smjeru (A+B=7%). U 3 tjedna se spermiogram nije mogao toliko bitno poboljšati. Drugi put sam zatrudnila nakon mjeseci i mjeseci kljukanja MM-a svime i svačim, pa smo dogurali do A+B=30%.


Između ostalog, MM je pio i čaj od piskavice.

----------


## bibai

> da minimalno 25 dana jer 21 dan nesto promatraju.


hvala

----------


## terka

Sandrij,hvala!

----------


## Lili75

cure postoji i mogućnost da se spermiogram obavi u 2 priv. poliklinike Vili i Ivf-U, cijena 300KN.
Preporiučkljivo za one žene čiji muževi su malo osjetljiviji na vanjske podražaje (zvukovi, mirisi, ...) koji ig ometaju u "poslu".  :Wink:  
i moj je "mimoza" zato će to obavit tamo u petak, a nalazi su isti dan ili sutradan.   :Kiss:

----------


## thaia28

Jedino šta su nalazi s IVF poliklinike "neupotrebljivi" ostalim dokrotima, odnosno pružaju premalo informacija.. tak da su dobri samo za informaciju ima li ili nema problema.

najbolje je otići u Petrovu, s uputnicom, isto su isti dan gotovi nalazi.. doduše, istina bog da su uvjeti za naše mm grozni..

----------


## Ginger

> Jedino šta su nalazi s IVF poliklinike "neupotrebljivi" ostalim dokrotima, odnosno pružaju premalo informacija.. tak da su dobri samo za informaciju ima li ili nema problema.


ne bih se baš složila...
ja sam tu negdje pisala nalaz sm-a i ipak je malo detaljniji (broj, koncentracija, brzina...)
slažem se da je u pertovoj detaljniji, al mm-a nisam mogla natjerati da ide negdje na uputnicu jer je čuo od frenda kakvi su uvjeti pa...
u svakom slučaju, mi smo tamo išli i u postupak

ako su muški osjetljivi na uvjete, najbolje je otići privatno - bilo gdje, a ako se pokaže neki problem, onda dalje ići tamo di se misli ići u postupak
ah te muške mimozice   :Grin:

----------


## pupeta

ja sam svoga muza natjerala da pije tinkturu od ĐUMBIRA i ako ima normospermiu navodno povecava i ubrzava broj spermatozoida.
pijem i ja tu tinkturu jer je dobra za cirkulaciiju i imunitet i jak je antioksidans.
mozete tu tinkturu kupiti kod onih MB travara sto prodaju cajeve u Kauflandu kod nas u Rijeci ima ta tinktura a prije ju nisu imali.
Moze se razmutiti zlicica tinkture u 2 dl vode ili caja,ja popijem sa sokom jer je malo gorka.

----------


## Tikva

MD bi isto trebao napraviti spermiogram...zanima me od koga treba traziti uputnicu (da li od dr opce prakse koja odmah napise na uputnicu spermiogram ili se mora ici urologu :? ) te da li sam odlucis zelis li na VV ili Petrovu? Ako sam odlucujes, koji preporucate?
I zasto su manje informativni privatno - ne bi li bilo logicnije da je tamo detaljnije jer se placa?  :? 

uf, koliko pitanja   :Embarassed:   :Grin:

----------


## pujica

uputnica je od dr. opce prakse i samo napise spermiogram

razlika izmedju petrove i vv je sto u petrovoj nalaz dobijes isti dan, na vv cekas mjesec dana 

za privatno ne znam, osim sto znam da dosta privatnih poliklinika uzorak opet salje u bolnicu, pa je po meni totalno glupo to placat

----------


## Tikva

pujica, puno hvala   :Kiss:  
da, malo je blesavo to placat :/ 

znas li mozda da li je i na vv i u petrovoj jednako los ''ambijent''?   :Laughing:

----------


## bony

ne znam kako je u petrovoj, ali na VV je MM imao definitivno katastrofa uvijete,prebučno prije svega ,kao da nekoga cekaš ispred wc-a da završi,a sestra je po par puta vikala prozivajuci pacjente da sam ja u sebi rekla :ma tiše ženo,MM se sigurno jedva skoncentriro i sad si ga prekinula  :Grin:  .Naravno nije mogao,pa smo donjeli od kuce u roku sat vremena.  :Grin:

----------


## tinaka

Pujica, jel to neka nova informacija?!
Mi smo u Petrovoj čekali sedam dana!  :shock:

----------


## tinaka

> znas li mozda da li je i na vv i u petrovoj jednako los ''ambijent''?


MM veli da je SD u odnosu na Petrovu hotel s pet zvjezdica!   :Grin:

----------


## Tikva

A moze se i na SD? Ja sam mislila da moze samo VV i Petrova...
Koliko se tamo cekaju nalazi?

----------


## pujica

> Pujica, jel to neka nova informacija?!
> Mi smo u Petrovoj čekali sedam dana!  :shock:


MM je pet puta radio spermiogram u petrovoj unazad zadnjih 18 mjeseci i nalaz je uvijek bio isti dan popodne

----------


## Drejka

> A moze se i na SD? Ja sam mislila da moze samo VV i Petrova...
> Koliko se tamo cekaju nalazi?


MM je dobio nalaze za tjedan dana.

----------


## tinaka

> A moze se i na SD? Ja sam mislila da moze samo VV i Petrova...
> Koliko se tamo cekaju nalazi?


Mi smo radili prije mjesec dana i čekali smo sedam dana. Znači, od srijede do srijede.

----------


## tinaka

> tinaka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pujica, jel to neka nova informacija?!
> Mi smo u Petrovoj čekali sedam dana!  :shock:
> 
> 
> MM je pet puta radio spermiogram u petrovoj unazad zadnjih 18 mjeseci i nalaz je uvijek bio isti dan popodne


Hm... to su već špage u pitanju   :Wink:

----------


## Tikva

Ok, znaci kad dobije uputnicu od dr opce prakse moze ici na SD, VV ili Petrovu.
Po svemu do sada napisanom cini mi se da ce biti SD jer je bolji ''ambijent''   :Grin:  a i rezultati su pristojno gotovi!
Sada samo jos jedno pitanjce   :Embarassed:   - treba li se prije naruciti na SD?

----------


## pujica

> Hm... to su već špage u pitanju


ama bas nikakve spage ja tamo nemam niti koga poznam, a i svi drugi koje znam da su radili tamo isto su dobili nalaz odmah popodne

----------


## pirica

> tinaka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hm... to su već špage u pitanju  
> 
> 
> ama bas nikakve spage ja tamo nemam niti koga poznam, a i svi drugi koje znam da su radili tamo isto su dobili nalaz odmah popodne


potpis
mi smo u Petrovoj dobili nalaz isti dan, a da VV čekali 6tj.  :shock:

----------


## laky

mi na VV čekamo max mjesec a kako oni jedino svoj priznaju gore ga radimo.Sto se tiče uvjeta MM kaze da je njemu svejedno i da na njega neutiče nista.

----------


## tinaka

> Ok, znaci kad dobije uputnicu od dr opce prakse moze ici na SD, VV ili Petrovu.
> Po svemu do sada napisanom cini mi se da ce biti SD jer je bolji ''ambijent''   a i rezultati su pristojno gotovi!
> Sada samo jos jedno pitanjce    - treba li se prije naruciti na SD?


Ne treba se naručiti. Samo se dodje do 12 sati. I treba paziti u koji laboratorij se ide, jer su na informacijama MM poslali u krivi i tamo je čekao sat vremena da bi mu rekli da je u krivom labosu.   :Rolling Eyes:   Al veli da u onom 'pravom' rade sve mlade i zgodne cure pa je brzo sve zaboravio.  :Grin:

----------


## tinaka

Čula sam da se rezultati iz Petrove i SD jako razlikuju. Jel ima još ko sličnih iskustava?!

----------


## Tikva

> Tikva prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ok, znaci kad dobije uputnicu od dr opce prakse moze ici na SD, VV ili Petrovu.
> Po svemu do sada napisanom cini mi se da ce biti SD jer je bolji ''ambijent''   a i rezultati su pristojno gotovi!
> Sada samo jos jedno pitanjce    - treba li se prije naruciti na SD?
> 
> 
> Ne treba se naručiti. Samo se dodje do 12 sati. I treba paziti u koji laboratorij se ide, jer su na informacijama MM poslali u krivi i tamo je čekao sat vremena da bi mu rekli da je u krivom labosu.    Al veli da u onom 'pravom' rade sve mlade i zgodne cure pa je brzo sve zaboravio.


tinaka, puno hvala!   :Kiss:   Nadam se da ce rezultati biti u redu!  :Smile:

----------


## tinaka

> tinaka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Hm... to su već špage u pitanju  
> 
> 
> ama bas nikakve spage ja tamo nemam niti koga poznam, a i svi drugi koje znam da su radili tamo isto su dobili nalaz odmah popodne


Vjerujem ti, samo sam se zezala   :Kiss:

----------


## tinaka

> tinaka, puno hvala!    Nadam se da ce rezultati biti u redu!


Nema problema. Mi isto još učimo gdje i kako bolje i brže se stvari obavljaju, jer MM je dosta gadljiv... pa mislim da ti je sve jasno.   :Grin:

----------


## thaia28

evo našeg iskustva sa spemiogramima:

ivf poliklinika - odlični uvjeti, čisto, mirišljavo, baš pravo gospodski. Nalazi isti dan gotovi, šalji i na mail. 300 kn. Daju info o broju, volumenu ejakulata, postotak pokretnih i nepokretnih (bez razrade a+b+c+d), morfologiji i dijagnozu. Urolog koji ga je gledao je rekao da mu takav nalaz ništa ne govori i neka ponovimo u Petrovoj ili VV.

Petrova - uvjeti katastrofalni, skučeni prostor, mm nije nimalo uživao. Ne treba se naručivati, potrebna uputnica od doktora opće prakse. 7-10 se daju uzorci. Gotovo je oko 14 sati, isti dan. Nalaz je vrlo detaljan, s opisnom dijagnozom i preporukom.

SD - bolje nego u Petrovoj, ne treba se naručiti, opet samo uputnica. Nalazi za tjedan dana. Daje info o volumenu, broju, pokretljivosti (a+b+c), ali nema info o morfologiji. 

Eto, još nam je ostalo isprobati VV   :Smile:

----------


## pujica

> SD - bolje nego u Petrovoj, ne treba se naručiti, opet samo uputnica. Nalazi za tjedan dana. Daje info o volumenu, broju, pokretljivosti (a+b+c), ali nema info o morfologiji.


e vidis po meni onda to nema ni smisla tamo raditi, barem po nasem primjeru jer mm upravo ima problema s morfologijom koja se ne moze popraviti, odnosno ima i granicno dobar broj i pokretljivost ali je morfologija ocajna (vise od 60 posto deformiranih)

znaci onda bi mi prema tome mislil da imamo super spermiogram, a zapravo smo kandidati za ivf kao jedinu opciju

----------


## Vali

> Čula sam da se rezultati iz Petrove i SD jako razlikuju. Jel ima još ko sličnih iskustava?!


Naši se nisu baš razlikovali, dijagnoza  je bila ista, samo je na SD koncentracija bila puno veća i bilo je više progresivnih, ali to je bilo nakon riješenog streptokoka b i nakon 5 mjeseci vitaminskog dopinga.

U Petrovoj je nalaz stvarno isti dan popodne, u 15 h mislim.
Na SD je kad je MM bio prvi put nalaz bio gotov za pola sata.
Sada navodno za tjedan dana. Uvjeti nisu nigdje bajka, ali je SD ipak malo bolji. Dobiješ ključić pa si bar siguran da ti nitko nemre ući.   :Smile:

----------


## Rene2

> Petrova - uvjeti katastrofalni, skučeni prostor, mm nije nimalo uživao.


Uf, a ja baš uživam na ginekološkom stolu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## tinaka

> evo našeg iskustva sa spemiogramima:
> 
> SD - bolje nego u Petrovoj, ne treba se naručiti, opet samo uputnica. Nalazi za tjedan dana. Daje info o volumenu, broju, pokretljivosti (a+b+c), ali nema info o morfologiji.


Evo, baš sam pogledala naš nalaz sa SD od 12.05.o.g. i uredno je napisana morfologija (kolko bez glave, kolko bez repa, itd.) na dnu nalaza.

----------


## thaia28

i ja sam se baš iznenadila šta nisu izbacili podatak o morfologiji.. možda je i riječ o nekoj grešci, ne znam...  :/ [/quote]

----------


## rina5

Dobili nalaz, molim Vaše mišljenje, čini mi se granično:
apstinencija: 3 dana, volumen: 1,9 ml, koncentracija: 29,74 mill/ml, spermcount:56,51 mill, A: 28 % (8,3 mill/ml), B: 11 % (3,3 mill/ml), C:8 % (2,4 mill/ml), D: 53 % (15,8 mill/ml), 
Velocyti: mean: 33,2 sd:33,1, median:34,4 s.e.m.7,2
Linear velocyti: mean: 28,6 sd:10,1, median:31,2,  s.e.m.2,2
Linearity index: mean: 86,4 sd:48,6, median:90,8,  s.e.m.10,6
Dijagnoza: normozoospermia, 
Oprostite na dužini posta, hvala!

----------


## mirelkov

mi smo 2 puta išli na vuk,čekali 3 tjedna na nalaze,a 2 puta smo bili u petrovoj,motali se malo po zg i u 14h isti dan nalaz gotov.moj muž je na vuku imao očajan nalaz,22%abnormalnih,išao na operaciju varicocele i pio piskavicu godinu i pol,ponovio 2 puta nalaz u petrovoj-normo.sad neznam kaje pomoglo,ali njemu se nalaz spermiograma popravil na 3 puta bolje i evo nas nakon 6 godina neplodnosti u 5.mjesecu trudnoće prirodnim putem!  :Smile:

----------


## Andro-gen

> Dobili nalaz, molim Vaše mišljenje, čini mi se granično:
> apstinencija: 3 dana, volumen: 1,9 ml, koncentracija: 29,74 mill/ml, spermcount:56,51 mill, A: 28 % (8,3 mill/ml), B: 11 % (3,3 mill/ml), C:8 % (2,4 mill/ml), D: 53 % (15,8 mill/ml), 
> Velocyti: mean: 33,2 sd:33,1, median:34,4 s.e.m.7,2
> Linear velocyti: mean: 28,6 sd:10,1, median:31,2,  s.e.m.2,2
> Linearity index: mean: 86,4 sd:48,6, median:90,8,  s.e.m.10,6
> Dijagnoza: normozoospermia, 
> Oprostite na dužini posta, hvala!


1. a eto, normozoospermia, sve ti piše. apstinencija je 3 dana bila. da je bila 4, rezultat bi ti bio (nešto) bolji. 
2. Da ti je post nešto dugačak, baš i nije...
3. Prinite vas dvoje na posao   :Smile:

----------


## rina5

Andro-gen, hvala puno na savjetu, trudimo se ali baš ne ide!  :Smile:  Nadala sam se super nalazu MM-a, s obzirom da ja imam dosta problema. Vrijeme je da krenemo dalje i potrudimo se više!

----------


## marti_sk

azoospermija   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## jo1974

ajmo rodice molila bih vas vaše mišljenje nemogu dočekati svoga doc. ali na sreču imam vas,nalaz glasi ovako prenječu sve kako je napisano:
apstinencija  5 dana .,dana količina 5.5mil.,  ph 8>>likvefakcija  produžena,boja svijet.žuta,broj spermija u ml. 16 mil.bistrina zamučena.

patološki oblici::glave  21%>>vrata  19%>>repa nema ništa.
br.spermija u ejakulatu  88mil.  vitalnih  55%>>pokretnih   53%>>od toga progresivno pokretnih  2%.
stan.spermatogeneze  leukociti  1-2>>eritrociti  0-1.

to je sve nepiše ništa koja je stanje i nema nikakvih napomena rađeno u sl.brodu pozz i hvala od  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## selena

Br. spermija u mL je malo ispod normalnog (20 mil/mL), ali kako je volumen ejakulata velik, sve skupa ih ima dovoljno. Nije dobro što je likvefakcija produljena (slabije plivaju ako nije potpuna). Ima dovoljno pokretnih spermija, ali nedovoljno progresivno pokretnih (to znači da mašu repićima, ali uglavnom stoje na mjestu). Patoloških oblika nema previše.
Taj spermatogram nije baš najbolji, ali takav je da bi već sljedeći mogao biti puno bolji. Hoću reći, plivača ima samo su malo lijeni. Treba ih natjerat da plivaju da bi došli tamo gdje trebaju.

----------


## jo1974

hvala selena pozz

----------


## mihic

Br. spermija u ml: 23x106 
Br. spermija u ejakulatu 138x106 

Progresivno pokretni 13,04% 
Pokretni: 21,74 
Pokreni na mjestu: 4,35 
Nepokretni: 60,87%  

Morfologija: 

71% morfološki neispravni od toga 

35% nepravilna glava 
34% nepravilni vrat 
31% nepravilni rep 

Savjeti   :Crying or Very sad:  
Ima li tko sličnu diagnozu (asthenozoospermia) što ste do sad radili kako se borite?
Što mogu ili ne očekivati?   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pujica

mi imamo slicnu dijagnozu i cekamo svoj drugi ivf, a opet ima primjera gdje je upalilo i prirodno

nema ti tu pravila, najbolje obavit sve pretrage i ti i tm pa na konzultacije kod specijalista za mpo

----------


## mihic

Hvala ti puno!
Bar se sad mogu nekako psihički pripremiti na sve dalje!
Pretpostavljala sam lošu dijagnozu, i mislila kako sam spremna na to no kad sam išla sa SD s nalazom   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## yasmina

oligotherato  :Sad:

----------


## mala-bebica

> Pozdrav svima, ovo je ujedno i moj prvi post. Pišem iz razloga jer smo i supruga i ja presritni i želili bi da podilimo svoje iskustvo i pomognemo nekome još. 
> Znaci prica ide ovako:
> 
> od 4./2016 supruga i ja smo poceli raditi na bebi, ali nije bilo baš uspiješno. Taman negdje oko 5-6 mjeseca sam ja promijenio posao što mi je bilo jako stresno jer je bila to startup firma i nisam znao sta me ceka, te sam uz to dobio i upalu crijeva te imao par dana temperaturu 39.9. U među vremenu smo pokušavali i dalje, ali nije bilo uspijeha. U deveti misec sam odlucija otici na spermiogram na polikliniku CITO, i tada mi je uslijedio šok. Oligoastenozoospermia. NIsam ni znao sta je to ali u nalazima sam vido da to nije dobro, naime rezultati su bili 11.3 mil/ml, i ukupno u ejakulatu 22 mil. Uglavnom sve smanjeno, imao sam smanjenu pokretljivost itd itd. Taj dan sam se odmah ostavio cigara i elektricne cigarete, ostavio sam se alkohola i odmah zvao gospodina Miju iz vranjica te poceo piti njegov caj. Svaka preporuka za gospodina, ako netko treba broj neka mi se slobodno javi. Uz to sam krenuo dosta aktivnije vježbati, i da napomenem, izbacio sam potpuno WHEY protein iz prehrane, koji sam do tad redovno uzimao, razlog je bio taj sto sam nacuo i procitao po iskustvima ljudi da ima kemijske sastave koji nisu bas blagotvorni na spermije. Krenuo sam uzimati i suncokretove sjemenke, i orahe. Također sam svaku vecer uzimao žličicu miješavine meda, peludi i matične mlijeci (to vam svaki pcelar ima). Najveci problem je bilo sredit psihu. pokusavali smo i pokusavali i za Božić predivan blagoslov, test je pozitivan bio. Nitko sritniji od mene i nje, ali nazalost zavrsio je pobacajem u 7-om tjednu. Izgleda da je problem bila njena stitnjaca koja je kad je zatrudnila bila na visokih 7. To nas je dotuklo, nastavio sam dalje vjezbati ona je normalizirala stitnjacu, napravila i sve ostale preglede i sve je ok. Čaj sam do tad već popio, i nastavio sam od drugog mijeseca do danas uzimati na dnevnoj bazi (cijela šaka tableta): 
> - men's argin max (6 tableta)
> - vitamin E (dnevno 400 i.u.) 
> - vitamin C (dnevno 1000 mg) 
> - vitamin B12 (dnevno do 300 mcg) 
> - folna kiselina (dnevno do 800 mcg) 
> ...


Lipa i ohrabrujuća priča, sritno vam bilo i dalje!
Naš problem je i varirajući spermiogram iako je najčešće normo par puta se dogodila i oligoastenozospermia, tako da ne znam sto bi mislila jedino mozda da se vidi da nema bakterija u ejakulatu, to mislimo napraviti

----------


## hulija

I qoenzimq10 e dobar za spermogramot mi pijemo sad oligovit Folna kiselina vit c cink selen I maticen mlec I e vit I omega 3 6 I 9 I l karnitin I jede mm cist domaci med nije pusac niti pak pije alkohol

----------


## Sathya

Dakle ovo je rezultat MM, dijagnoza je asthenozoospermia ali me buni ova 0 na morfologiji spermija. Ne znam da li da probavamo i dalje prirodno ili je ovo odmah za umjetnu? Uskoro će M kod urologa i ja ću nas naručiti kod ginekologice koja je specijalist za humanu reprodukciju.

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## Suncokret1983

MMu je također na spermiogramu pisala asthenozoospermia- blago smanjena progresivna pokretljivost uz napomenu da je moguća prirodna trudnoća. Jel vama pisao kakav komentar?

----------


## Sathya

> MMu je također na spermiogramu pisala asthenozoospermia- blago smanjena progresivna pokretljivost uz napomenu da je moguća prirodna trudnoća. Jel vama pisao kakav komentar?


Nije pisala nikakva napomena, tu pretragu smo radili u KBC Rijeka. A vidjet ćemo, sljedeći tjedan će on do urologa a ja ću do ginekologa s njegovim nalazom pa ćemo vidjeti što će nam oni reći. Jer ja moram na laparaskopiju u 11. mjesecu pa da niti ne idem ako moramo na umjetnu. Počeo je piti Fertilup pa ćemo vidjeti.

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk

----------


## Isabel

Dobili smo spermiogram pa vam  ga tu navodim jer ga mi ne razumijemo baš (al izgleda mi da je okej):

Total Conc. 19.9 M/ml Actual Value, 15 M/ml Standard - Pass
Motility 67% Actual Value, 40% Standard - Pass
Rapid Cells 65% Actual Value, 32% Standard - Pass

Morfologije nema jer je nalaz s VV a oni ju ne rade.

Zna li tko pročitati nalaz?

----------


## bubekica

Isabel, 
to je uredan nalaz.

----------


## fitnessgirl

Pozdrav... stigao i nas nalaz...
Progr pokretni : 37 
Neprogr. pokretni: 18
Nepokretni: 45

Koncentracija: 60 mil/ml
Pokretljivost: 55%
Ukupan broj spermija: 145 mil
Leukociti: ne

Morfoloski pravilni: 23%

AGLUTINACIJA: +     -> zna li netko imamo li razloga za brigu ako je aglutinacija +    - citali smo sto ona znaci, nije bas neka pozitivna stvar, pa zasto onda pise da je normozoospermia?
I prosli nalaz, od prije 13mj, je bilo slican... isto aglut +, normozoo.

----------


## Bee11

Pozdrav cure...nova sam ovdje.Molim Vas pomoc ako koja zna analizirati spermiogram(znam da je los);konc.spermija 19.5?živih 33,neživih 67..koliko je to lose?Hvala

----------


## Nemasekirancije

Pozdrav cure. Imate savjet za poboljsanje spermiograma, tocbije za pokretljivost? Sta je vama pomoglo? Namirnice?

Poslano sa mog SM-G935F koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## lipa02

Pozdrav svima

Da li netko ima iskustvo sa Profertilom?Imamo dijagnozu asthenozoospermia i suprug je odmah nakon dobivanja nalaza počeo piti Profertil.Nakon točno 3 mjeseca ponovljen je spermiogram i situacija je još lošija?Da li je moguće da vitamini imaju učinka samo ako se uz njih isključivo pridržava skroz zdravog života(vježbanje,ni kap alkohola,zdrava prehrana i ostalo...) i da li bi imalo smisla nastaviti sa njima?Znam da je sve individualno,samo me zanima da li je netko imao slično iskustvo.
Hvala unaprijed

----------

